# gérer du son avec python sur mac



## clsergent (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour!
je poste un message car je commence a tourner en rond sur Google: je cherche un module python pour capter un flux audio, le but etant d'en obtenir le signal temporel.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait des modules comme pymedia et snack toolkit, mais je n'ai pu installer aucun des deux, et ils ne proposent de travailler que sur la frequence et non sur le signal temporel... De plus, j'ai un peu du mal avec l'anglais

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me guider, ce serait vraiment sympa


----------



## tatouille (17 Janvier 2011)

clsergent a dit:


> Bonjour!
> je poste un message car je commence a tourner en rond sur Google: je cherche un module python pour capter un flux audio, le but etant d'en obtenir le signal temporel.
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait des modules comme pymedia et snack toolkit, mais je n'ai pu installer aucun des deux, et ils ne proposent de travailler que sur la frequence et non sur le signal temporel... De plus, j'ai un peu du mal avec l'anglais
> 
> Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me guider, ce serait vraiment sympa




*gérer du son avec python sur mac how to*


----------



## clsergent (21 Janvier 2011)

euh... j'ai un peu du mal à voir le lien avec le développement, mais bon. Je présice donc un peu mon attente: je cherche la perle rare qui me permettrait d'obtenir le module et la phase d'un son numérique (ou directement la valeur complexe), que je pourait ensuite traiter avec de la FFT... Donc avis aux amateur de traitement du signal!!


----------



## tatouille (21 Janvier 2011)

*DEVENIR DEV AUDIO, FAIRE DU REALTIME RECORDING SOFTWARE/**REALTIME SIGNAL PROCESSING** HOWTO (ta question) OU COMMENT CAUSER LE BIT PER SAMPLE SANS ETRE UNE BITE.

QUICK PREVIEW*

oui on travaille en realtime, on est un peu, juste  dans le signal processing , on fait ca en C/C++ vectorization en assembler, critical thread, SS2 forcing, ASIO DEVICE e g asiodriverbay (windows) sur mac coreaudiodriverbay pour emuler un seul callback input output... (ceux qui connaissent comprendront) ecetera et on a deja assez du mal coter CPU pour certains FX et combinaison, donc python...  j'espere que tu auras cette fois compris le lien.

apres tu peux toujours t'amuser a manipuler des raw data contenues dans un fichier pour apprendre ce qu'est l'audio en version "storage" ca s'arrete la, ce qu'est pymedia de la manipulation de containeur entre different format compressé ou non, enfin il y a aussi un autre monde  la.


*KIDO TODO ETAPE ONE*

Je te conseillerais de commencer par faire/coder un simple AMP avec 2 ou 3 simple cabinets avec l'api VST ou TDM (protools), le dit logiciel te donnera acces au flux audio (e.g HOST PLUGIN). (il te faut C/C++ comme base ne pas avoir peur de fouiller dans les docs processeurs, non plus inline asm te sauve souvant la mise specialement sur les computations atomiques) ici tu apprendras les bases et fondamentaux bypass, zerocopy et les algos basics utiliser pour les reverbs, delays, modulators, eqs, compressors, distortions, filters (etre confortable avec matlab car c'est un outil essentiel pour tester si ton effet est stable ou non et les nombreux ouvrages de references decrivant la "version anolog" DSP de l'effet a reproduire) (pas les implementer tous, mais enfin en avoir la culture generale et tout le jargon du bit per sample)

si tu fais un plugin avec 3 cabinets sonnant comme un marshall, tu peux postuler pour un stage. (avoir pas mal de gears et un oscilloscope ca aide ;-) et une bonne oreille mais c'est evident qu'il faut etre musicien)

*
QUAND TU SERAS GRAND.*

pour le reste un exemple de ce que ton host devrait contenir

http://www.portaudio.com/

e.g leur asio bay est merdique, j'ai deja envoyé 2 patches mais ca a besoin d'un peu plus de travail de fond.

quand tu auras compris tout ca tu peux creer ton recording looper spawning a thread en critical priority et forcer le run sur un seul processor (voir CPU policy, CPU interrupts) sinon tu auras des "trous"

j'espere que tu auras compris le ridicule de ta question. Il y a tres peu de devs audio et tres tres peu d'architectes audio (audio host and kernel vDSP interface), car c'est une discipline assez solide qui demande des connaissances assez soutenues concernant l'OS et le hardware + la musique + la passion du signal "analog", tous les gens que je connais dans la profession ont codé un jours des drivers, hacké sur des OS/kernel, implementé des standards ecetera, et/ou  codé sur microship, juste pour dire ce sont des gens avec du baguage  et qui aime ca (ca ne tombe pas tout seul ce sont des années de travail e.g vrai travail ne pas confondre avec occupation et etre payé)

passe l'etape one, si t'es passioné par l'audio et que tu es accrocheur.


----------

